# Candado Electronico



## kitty (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola, lo que sucede es que nos  encargaron diseñar un candado electronico con las siguientes caracteristicas:

* Ingresando cuatro digitos como la clave correcta encienda un led
* De ingresarse una clave incorrecta el led debe permanecer apagado
* Cambiar la clave utilizando * más tres digitos que sirvan para guardar la nueva clave y despues los cuatro digitos que son la nueva clave

    Se debe utilizar un teclado ( nos comentaron que tiene que ser un teclado codificado, del cual tambien requerimos información para hacerlo).  Podemos utilizar una EEPROM o cualquier otra memoria que no pierda la información cuando se corte la energia.

    Si alguien pudiera ayudarnos, se lo agradeceremos profundamente; necesitamos todos los datos que nos puedan brindar.  De ante mano gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

kitty dijo:
			
		

> Hola, lo que sucede es que nos  encargaron diseñar un candado electronico con las siguientes caracteristicas:
> 
> * Ingresando cuatro digitos como la clave correcta encienda un led
> * De ingresarse una clave incorrecta el led debe permanecer apagado
> ...



Bueno, yo tengo un documento donde hacen una cerradura por clave, no lo he leido, pero tiene eso que menciona, no enciende un led pero imagino que manda algun pulso para abrir la cerradura. Permite cambiar clave y eso y lo muestra en pantalla de LCD.

Es para Pic, le sirve???

Saludos


----------



## kitty (Mar 27, 2006)

Lo que sucedes que no lo pidieron con una unidad de memoria, ya sea EPROM, EEPROM, FLASH.  En todo caso si me pudieras enviar ese archivos quizas nos podamos una mayor idea de lo que vamos a hacer.
Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

kitty dijo:
			
		

> Lo que sucedes que no lo pidieron con una unidad de memoria, ya sea EPROM, EEPROM, FLASH.  En todo caso si me pudieras enviar ese archivos quizas nos podamos una mayor idea de lo que vamos a hacer.
> Gracias



Aquí los tienes.

Saludos


----------



## gon_pacheco (Mar 29, 2008)

HOla! 
MMM yo tengo que hacer algo similar! Consiste en hacer una cerradura o codigo de acceso reprogramable, el cual una vez ingresado abra una puerta, es para un cuarto de una maqueta y me encuentro ante un problema no puedo ocupar PIC, ni ningun otro controlador es a base de puras compuertas, chips y en todo caso gals aunque como hago para que se pueda reprogramar desde mi maqueta? 

La cerradura debe de contar con 8 bits y debe de ser reprogramable si ponen la clave 2 veces mal suena una alarma. 

Ojala pudieran ayudarme!


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

dos comparadores de 4 bits. 7485 creo. Con eso compruebas la clave. La clave la ingresas con conmutadores, si debes usar un teclado la cosa se complica. El codigo de la clave lo puedes almacenar y setear con otro conjunto de conmutadores, o si prefieres algo puramente electronico, con flip-flops. 

Salu2


----------



## gon_pacheco (Mar 30, 2008)

Gracias no habia pensado en ocupar un comparador! Sólo que ahora como puedo hacer que cambie su clave? Que ponga la clave correcta que ya esta, asi se active la posibilidad de cambiar la contraseña y la cambie?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

El comparador lo alimentas de un lado con el dato ingresado y del otro con una memoria de DIPSWITCH que prefijen el codigo de acceso.
Cambiando el dato de los DS cambias el codigo de acceso.

Si no tienes o no quieres emplear un comparador, lo armas con compuertas simples


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 30, 2008)

hay uno mas facil que hare yo ..con Flip Flop (CD4013)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

Aqui se hablo sobre algo similar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/84226/


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 31, 2008)

no podria hacerlo con 2  CD4013 y unos cuantos pulsadores..¿?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> no podria hacerlo con 2  CD4013 y unos cuantos pulsadores..¿?



Con estos FF lo que ingresas es una secuencia 

Lo que "kitty" pidio al principio del post es ingresar un Número y compararlo en BCD con una clave pre-establecida tambien numerica


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 31, 2008)

es cierto...


----------



## cakches (Dic 21, 2009)

*EinSoldiatGott*  sabes si se puede hacer un programa en assembler parecido a un proyecto de ACCESOS MULTIUSUARIOS con 3 contraseñas distintas como minimo. Lo deseo para implementarlo en un PIC algo mas potente como el 16F877, de modo que combine todos los beneficios de ambos proyectos, y hacer uno bien completo.

Si pudieran conseguir el assembler de ese proyecto ( nu me acuerdo de donde lo lei!), ya todo estaria de 10!

Gracias espero su apoyo.


----------



## devilman (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola, en otro post de estos foros alguien pedia un sistema un poco parecido para un coche (??????) XD. El caso esque este sistema no tiene pantalla ni muchas complicaciones y el integrado que se usa esta diseñado especialmente para esto, no es un PIC pero se le puede programar un codigo desde el teclado y este se mantiene aunque se vaya la corriente. Dejo imagen por si interesa a alguien.


----------



## METALLICA98 (Oct 16, 2010)

ola a todos, estoy haciendo un programa para una cerradura electronica utilizando un pic16f877a el problema es que no se como guardar el codigo en la memoria eeprom para luego cambiarla, estoy programando en PIC Simulator IDE  si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecere mucho.


----------



## menimen (Ago 3, 2011)

EinSoldiatGott estas seguro que el circuito de candado funciona?


----------



## falcondj (Ago 22, 2011)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Aquí los tienes.
> 
> Saludos



saludos EinSoldiatGott eh quisiera saber con que pic trabaja este circuito?? me imagino que es con el pic 16f876! hay alguna posibilidad de pasarlo al pic 16f877a ?  como seria en el mplab? se pùede y agregarle los leds que dice el compañero..?  hay alguien que me pueda ayudar  solo pregunto porque soy novato en este mundo de la electronica


----------



## falcondj (Ago 28, 2011)

yo quemo el archivo .hex que viene con el candado electronico que publico EinSoldiatGott en un pic 16f877a originalmente viene para el pic 16f876 si me sirve pero a la hora de conectar el teclado 4x4 me aparece clave incorreta de una es error del pic o es que el teclado esta dañado..?


----------



## 3016680204jose (Oct 15, 2011)

EinSoldiatGott en que parte del veo que la clave es establecida como "0000"


----------



## manii310510 (May 22, 2012)

hola, me gustaria que me ayudaran .. esque me encargaron tambien un candado electronico con electroiman  solo que tengo que utilizar el pic 16f84a .. alguien tiene idea de como aser el programa en mplab? me ayudarian muchisimo con eso porque es para el jueves y es el proyecto final


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Sep 14, 2012)

señores ustedes pueden apoyarme con el circuito y pcb de un candado electrónico  sin pic para un proyecto básico de electrónica analógica.
muchas gracias


----------



## aureliio (Dic 14, 2012)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Aquí los tienes.
> 
> Saludos


hola, oye simule el circuito en proteus y al añadir los archivos .asm y .hex me sale una ventana con estos errores:

sabras porque pasa esto??


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola, EinSoldiatGott, estoy realizando este proyecto cuyo  programa es
llave_129.asm, y lo he simulado en proteus y no funciona, solo muestra en el teclado "ntroduzca clave", y no permite que el teclado funcione.

si tienes el circuito en proteus enviarlo.

saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Si leíste todos los mensajes en este tema te habrás dado cuenta que a nadie le respondió EinSoldiatGott.
Y si ves el perfil de Él verás que hace 3 semanas que no se “Para” por aquí.

Por otra parte, podrías adjuntar tu diseño ??

Por qué dices en tu mensaje #24: solo muestra en el teclado "ntroduzca clave"
En el teclado se ve ese mensaje ??

Lo arme en ISIS de Proteus y funciona pero los mensajes en el LCD aparecen cortados, no aparecen completas las palabras. Es problema del código.

Toda la información la bajó EinSoldiatGott De Aquí: http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/ pero al ir a esa dirección te manda acá: http://electronica.webcindario.com/ más si vas a esta dirección no hay más de lo que adjunto EinSoldiatGott en su mensaje #4 de este mismo tema.

Nota que el ISIS de proteus no tiene el tipo de teclado que aparece en el circuito de EinSoldiatGott.

Como te menciona: adjunta el diseño de ISIS de Proteus que tienes para ver porque no funciona.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jun 3, 2013)

Señores, quiero realizar la consulta, estoy simulando un candado electrónico con clave de 4 dígitos, es el mas sencillo con (2) 4013, que encontré en la red, la simulación es con proteus......al simularlo el diodo se mantiene encendido y no se desactiva,  envío archivo en pdf y en isis.


----------



## digito (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola les puedo dejar 2 link's de mi esperimentos electronicos de dos candados particulares:

http://t-electron.webnode.it/mese-di-aprile/

http://t-electron.webnode.it/mese-di-maggio/

que tienen que ver con candados electronicos,

espero que le gusten, es una ocasiòn para saludar a todas la gente del foro.



...pueden simularlos con Proteus Isis.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Crea a la fecha ya resolviste el problema de tu circuito. En Fin esto es lo que encontré:
El primer Flip-Flip (*PAD A*) nunca cambiará de estado pues su entrada D siempre tiene un nivel bajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jun 5, 2013)

hola mr carlos, en el circuito, debo conectar el pin 5 del pad a al positivo para que este en nivel alto.

apoyame


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Después de haber desenmarañado un poco tu diseño pude ver lo que hay que mejorar.

Utilizas 4 Flip-Flip’s tipo D y la combinación que se debe teclear es:
S1, S7, S5 y S9. en ese orden.
No sé que quieres decir con PAD pero como mencionas el PIN 5 reconozco que es lo que te mencioné. 
Sí, efectivamente hay que conectar ese PIN 5 del U1:A al Vcc(Positivo).

Pero hay otro problema: al hacer ese cambio, PIN 5 al VCC, y teclear la combinación(secuencia) correcta el transistor y el LED no cambian de estado.

Haz la prueba y lo descubrirás.

Otro punto por mejorar es que si presionas cualquier otro botón, que no sean de la clave, los Flip-Flop’s cambian de estado con lo que si estuviera bien el circuito del relevador, éste se accionaría tal y como si hubieran tecleado la clave correcta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola Mr carlos, justamente estoy simulando y lo que me comentas es verdad, y de que manera podría ser para que se active el relevador.

envío archivo en proteus


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Bueno, yo haría ese diseño completamente diferente; tal vez con los mismos componentes pero en otra forma.

Otra cosa, el relevador que tienes en tu esquema es con una bobina para 12 Volts Tú la polarizas con 9 Volts. Probablemente no se energize si armas ese circuito.

Cómo yo lo haría es como se ve en el esquema de la imagen adjunta.
Ve si te sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sakis st (Jul 18, 2013)

Bloqueo en picbasic


----------



## sakis st (Jul 19, 2013)

Fotos y video de la construcción
saludos


----------



## digito (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola Sakis St, he probado en el simulador tu circuito que està muy bueno, lo que si me pareciò que cuando se cambia la clave y al apagar el simulador se reseta todo, quizas se podrian implemetar instrucciones como:

eeprom_read, eeprom_write (yo uso Mikrobasic), haciendo una traducciòn de todo la idea es muy buena.

Muchos Saludos a ti y a todos.


----------



## sakis st (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola amigo digito
Se adjunta el esquema y pcb con el eagle

Lo siento amigo, Para los errores de ortografía,pero mi español no es bueno
Saludos


----------



## digito (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola Sakis St, no te preocupes por la ortografìa, no es un problema. 

Muchas Gracias, voy a ver tu realizaciòn enseguida. CHAU muchos saludos.


----------

